# Bestellformular Script



## Andre Hartmann (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Script (sollte kostenlos sein) welches mein Bestellformular auswertet und mir per E-Mail zu schickt. Auf der ersten Seite sollte der Kunde seine persönlichen Daten eingeben können, klickt er dann auf "weiter" soll er auf die zweite Seite gelangen wo er alle Informationen zum Produkt auswählen kann. Wichtig ist das besondere Felder "Pflichtfelder" sind. Hat der Kunde diese nicht ausgefüllt, soll er nicht auf die nächste Seite gelangen. 

Vielen Dank! 
MFG
Andre


----------



## forsterm (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

für dein Problem gibt es 3 Lösungsmöglichkeiten

Du such dir ein fertiges Script z.B. bei hotscripts.com oder
du bezahlst dafür, denn ich glaube nicht, dass dir das jemand kostenlos machen wüde oder
du machst es selbst.
mfg
forsterm


----------

